# Supplier in the DFW area



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

DOes anyone know where I can get bulk lye and oils in the DFW area?
Thanks.
Monica


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Supplies by Star


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so great! dance:


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Taylored concepts in Dallas


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And don't forget your AAAchemicals are independantly owned, hate one, call another. Mine not only sells lye in bulk but they also get in oils from Columbus Foods, so they can order you anything you want....if you don't make our guy package it smaller, it charges very little over what it would cost you if you have a loading dock at your home.

Taylored Concepts is an untapped source for soapers compared to candle folks, and it's a real shame with the quality of products and the services they have. Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And don't forget your AAAchemicals are independantly owned, hate one, call another. Mine not only sells lye in bulk but they also get in oils from Columbus Foods, so they can order you anything you want....if you don't make our guy package it smaller, it charges very little over what it would cost you if you have a loading dock at your home.


Good to know- I would be excited to save on Columbus shipping 

ETA- it looks like the only AAA chemicals are around Houston.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Vicki, I've been to Taylored Supplies....they may be great for mail-order, but in person...well.....they weren't horrible, but they weren't the friendliest folks I've been around.

Granted, I may have caught them on a bad day......

Just By Nature (I think they just moved to Canton) is pretty good. Prices weren't too bad the last time I went (it's been...a few months).


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Supplies by Star is one of the sponsors of the Lone Star Soap and Toiletries organization that had a conference last July in Round ROck. It will be in June this year. I got a year's supply of "stuff" from her since she brought it to the conference and I saved on shipping. Just a heads up about the soap conference. I enjoyed last year's very much.

Okjust checked oils by nature on google and their website says it has been suspended. Thought I would check them out since I go that direction sometimes. Always good to know where all of the soap suppliers are located


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

restaurant depot in richardson got me coconut oil (bil is a member) , i buy my lye and a few scents from Taylored Concepts.


----------

